# Beetel 450Bx1 ADSL2 +Router



## roger141 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have Beetel 450BX1 ADSL2+ Router,i forgot its security Key for wi-fi connectivity.then i decided to update its frimware because i was not able to obtained "_Advanced Setup_"and "_wireless_" option. i tried many frimware but i could not make through them.
condition is something like that iam inserting an image so that it will more clear to You.
please send me the appropiate solution as soon as you can .
thanking you 
Roger141


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Roger, :wavey: and welcome to TSF.

According to site rules, I don't think we would be able to help you.



> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. *Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As explained above, we can not assist with bypassing your password but you can use the reset button on the router to restore the router to factory settings.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Firmware updates have to be done using a wired connection, but if a existing feature is no longer available I high doubt updating the firmware is a solution in fact it will probably brick the device.
If using the reset button did not reset it, it's time to replace it.

We do not provide help with password issues continuing to report the posts will not be beneficial.


----------

